# My Studio Bag



## longtimechloefan

Cant express how much I love this bag. I reviewed it on youtube (update will be up tomorrow).


And here is a pic. Love love this bag!


----------



## jbags07

Gorgeous bag! On my wish list ❤️


----------



## Venessa84

Beautiful bag indeed! Congrats and enjoy!!


----------



## cathy_raveny

That looks really beautiful!


----------



## moi et mes sacs

Very pretty


----------



## Stacey D

beautiful bag


----------



## Cool Breeze

Hi, I’m new to the forum.  I just returned from Florence, Italy and bought the Studio bag in the jasmine color.  I love it!  The SA was so kind and helpful.  She brought out various bags and colors for me to compare.  She made it such a fun and gratifying experience.  I had gone to the other high end stores but the Ferragamo bags just spoke to me.  I’m happy to read that this bag is equally loved by others on this forum.


----------



## Cool Breeze

Here’s my new small Studio bag.


----------



## BBcity

I recently purchased the small studio bag in azure blue in the smooth leather. I wondered if anyone else has had trouble with the leather on the flap creasing when accessing the front zip.


----------



## Cool Breeze

BBcity said:


> I recently purchased the small studio bag in azure blue in the smooth leather. I wondered if anyone else has had trouble with the leather on the flap creasing when accessing the front zip.


I haven’t been using the front zip but I imagine it will start to crease with regular use.   I hope you’re still enjoying your bag.


----------



## BBcity

Cool Breeze said:


> I haven’t been using the front zip but I imagine it will start to crease with regular use.   I hope you’re still enjoying your bag.


Thank you. It is a beautiful bag and is so functional. I’ve only opened the flap once and it creased all the way across. I don’t think it will bother me in time but if I could go back I would not open that flap!


----------



## Cool Breeze

If it’s not too much trouble, I’d love to see a photo of your bag.  I don’t remember seeing that color in the store and it sounds very pretty.


----------



## thewave1969

longtimechloefan said:


> View attachment 4301365
> View attachment 4301366
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cant express how much I love this bag. I reviewed it on youtube (update will be up tomorrow).
> 
> 
> And here is a pic. Love love this bag!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4301365



Beautiful color! Is this the medium size?


----------



## JolieS

This afternoon in Paris at the Ferragamo boutique on the Rue Saint-Honoré, I bought the Studio model bag in colour-block tones of green (pine, dark khaki, and green apple) from the new AW 2019 collection. The cost was €1790. It was absolutely love at first sight. I stopped in my tracks when I saw it. That bag was definitely calling my name. I haven’t bought a Ferragamo bag in a while, and have had fun playing with this one all afternoon. 

I’m used to mini bags from other makers, but the size of the Studio, while larger than what I’ve been carrying, is still manageable. The removable wristlet inside the bag is a nice feature. The bag can be carried cross-body with the strap at the longest extension on me. Cross-body looks a bit bulky on my frame, but it is a practical handsfree alternative. The only quibble so far are the 11 (!) metal feet, I suppose to help the bag sit upright as the oiled calfskin leather will slouch a bit with age. The feet are not as noticeable in real life as shown in the catatogue.

The bag comes in shades of fuchsia also, for those who might be interested.

Check it out!


https://www.ferragamo.com/shop/fra/fr/femmes/sacs-à-main/Sacs-porté-main/the-studio-715961--2


----------



## Cool Breeze

JolieS said:


> This afternoon in Paris at the Ferragamo boutique on the Rue Saint-Honoré, I bought the Studio model bag in colour-block tones of green (pine, dark khaki, and green apple) from the new AW 2019 collection. The cost was €1790. It was absolutely love at first sight. I stopped in my tracks when I saw it. That bag was definitely calling my name. I haven’t bought a Ferragamo bag in a while, and have had fun playing with this one all afternoon.
> 
> I’m used to mini bags from other makers, but the size of the Studio, while larger than what I’ve been carrying, is still manageable. The removable wristlet inside the bag is a nice feature. The bag can be carried cross-body with the strap at the longest extension on me. Cross-body looks a bit bulky on my frame, but it is a practical handsfree alternative. The only quibble so far are the 11 (!) metal feet, I suppose to help the bag sit upright as the oiled calfskin leather will slouch a bit with age. The feet are not as noticeable in real life as shown in the catatogue.
> 
> The bag comes in shades of fuchsia also, for those who might be interested.
> 
> Check it out!
> 
> 
> https://www.ferragamo.com/shop/fra/fr/femmes/sacs-à-main/Sacs-porté-main/the-studio-715961--2


Congratulations!  It looks amazing!!  I’m in awe of this bag.  I so appreciate all its features.  I personally love all the metal feet, they help to keep the bottom of the bag elevated from surfaces.  I hope you enjoy it as much as I do mine.


----------



## bellebellebelle19

JolieS said:


> This afternoon in Paris at the Ferragamo boutique on the Rue Saint-Honoré, I bought the Studio model bag in colour-block tones of green (pine, dark khaki, and green apple) from the new AW 2019 collection. The cost was €1790. It was absolutely love at first sight. I stopped in my tracks when I saw it. That bag was definitely calling my name. I haven’t bought a Ferragamo bag in a while, and have had fun playing with this one all afternoon.
> 
> I’m used to mini bags from other makers, but the size of the Studio, while larger than what I’ve been carrying, is still manageable. The removable wristlet inside the bag is a nice feature. The bag can be carried cross-body with the strap at the longest extension on me. Cross-body looks a bit bulky on my frame, but it is a practical handsfree alternative. The only quibble so far are the 11 (!) metal feet, I suppose to help the bag sit upright as the oiled calfskin leather will slouch a bit with age. The feet are not as noticeable in real life as shown in the catatogue.
> 
> The bag comes in shades of fuchsia also, for those who might be interested.
> 
> Check it out!
> 
> 
> https://www.ferragamo.com/shop/fra/fr/femmes/sacs-à-main/Sacs-porté-main/the-studio-715961--2


Amazing  color!!! Love!! And thanks for the review


----------



## JolieS

Cool Breeze said:


> Congratulations!  It looks amazing!!  I’m in awe of this bag.  I so appreciate all its features.  I personally love all the metal feet, they help to keep the bottom of the bag elevated from surfaces.  I hope you enjoy it as much as I do mine.


Thank you for your encouraging remarks. I’m really going to enjoy carrying this bag.


----------



## TraceySH

I got this one by the way, and love the size and shape. It's a very well made, very practical bag. There's a purple suede one for fall I am really considering too!!


----------



## JolieS

TraceySH said:


> I got this one by the way, and love the size and shape. It's a very well made, very practical bag. There's a purple suede one for fall I am really considering too!!


Welcome to the Studio club! 
Enjoy your gorgeous new bag!


----------



## Cool Breeze

TraceySH said:


> I got this one by the way, and love the size and shape. It's a very well made, very practical bag. There's a purple suede one for fall I am really considering too!!


Beautiful print!!  Congratulations!   I’m such a fan of this bag.  I bought mine in May and have used it daily.  I don’t use the zipper compartment on the front of the bag because I don’t want to crease the leather flap but otherwise I don’t baby it.  Wear yours in good health.


----------



## TraceySH

JolieS said:


> Welcome to the Studio club!
> Enjoy your gorgeous new bag!


Thank you! I LOVE this bag! It's everything personally I would want - top handles, easy access, great size, protective feet on the bottom, long strap, etc. I am going to vegas this week and can't wait to see the variations!


----------



## TraceySH

Cool Breeze said:


> Beautiful print!!  Congratulations!   I’m such a fan of this bag.  I bought mine in May and have used it daily.  I don’t use the zipper compartment on the front of the bag because I don’t want to crease the leather flap but otherwise I don’t baby it.  Wear yours in good health.


I agree with you it's amazing! I am sort of sick of the main players right now (Chanel, Dior, Hermes, LV - altho LV is so great for some things casual) so I am trying to get more into BV, Ferragamo & Givenchy? I am a die hard Delvaux fan which would make sense with those last 3. Have you seen the purple suede?


----------



## JolieS

TraceySH said:


> I agree with you it's amazing! I am sort of sick of the main players right now (Chanel, Dior, Hermes, LV - altho LV is so great for some things casual) so I am trying to get more into BV, Ferragamo & Givenchy? I am a die hard Delvaux fan which would make sense with those last 3. Have you seen the purple suede?


Have only seen the purple suede on the website - such a rich colour. Suede bags make me skittish however in terms of wear. Do let us know what you think when you see it in person!


----------



## TraceySH

JolieS said:


> Have only seen the purple suede on the website - such a rich colour. Suede bags make me skittish however in terms of wear. Do let us know what you think when you see it in person!


I totally get you with the suede, but I guess if I am not spending six THOUSAND on a Chanel, 2200 for suede I can live with?


----------



## JolieS

TraceySH said:


> I totally get you with the suede, but I guess if I am not spending six THOUSAND on a Chanel, 2200 for suede I can live with?


Quite right. But still, the cost/wear at any price point does give me pause.


----------



## TraceySH

Ok so I ended up getting it! Check out the COLOR IRL!!


----------



## JolieS

TraceySH said:


> Ok so I ended up getting it! Check out the COLOR IRL!!


Wow! Even richer colour IRL. I can see why you fell! Perfect for fall. 
Is this the small or medium Studio? Did you get any of those SLGs to go with both the new bag and the print one?


----------



## TraceySH

JolieS said:


> Wow! Even richer colour IRL. I can see why you fell! Perfect for fall.
> Is this the small or medium Studio? Did you get any of those SLGs to go with both the new bag and the print one?


This is the small! The small is pretty big! And I did get the 2 SLG pictured there - they are so pretty. The card case is very well done and efficient, and I could not pass up the wallet!


----------



## TraceySH

Ok just took it out in the room. Here are more pics of the small studio bag and also of the SLG, which are lined in scarf print leather and VERY well thought out ...


----------



## Cool Breeze

TraceySH said:


> Ok just took it out in the room. Here are more pics of the small studio bag and also of the SLG, which are lined in scarf print leather and VERY well thought out ...


That purple color took my breath away!  It is gorgeous!! I love the suede, too.  It is so luxurious.  I would never hesitate to buy suede.  Some of my oldies but goodies are made of suede and they are still going strong.  Your SLG is a wonderful accompaniment to both bags.  Did you buy everything in the States or abroad?  Again, congratulations on all your finds.


----------



## JolieS

TraceySH said:


> Ok just took it out in the room. Here are more pics of the small studio bag and also of the SLG, which are lined in scarf print leather and VERY well thought out ...


The small Studio in this vivid colour is perfectly elegant. Glad you got the SLGs to match.
Ferragamo SLGs hold up well in my experience. The long wallet made to match my Studio in tones of green is just too big for me, and had rectangular studs on the outside which I though might scratch up the interior of the bag. When I’m in Paris next month will look for the card case.
Enjoy your new purchases!


----------



## TraceySH

Cool Breeze said:


> That purple color took my breath away!  It is gorgeous!! I love the suede, too.  It is so luxurious.  I would never hesitate to buy suede.  Some of my oldies but goodies are made of suede and they are still going strong.  Your SLG is a wonderful accompaniment to both bags.  Did you buy everything in the States or abroad?  Again, congratulations on all your finds.


I am in Las Vegas!


----------



## thewave1969

TraceySH said:


> Ok so I ended up getting it! Check out the COLOR IRL!!


----------



## thewave1969

TraceySH said:


> I got this one by the way, and love the size and shape. It's a very well made, very practical bag. There's a purple suede one for fall I am really considering too!!


----------



## TraceySH

more pics of the studio bag in ostrich. I love them!! I bought the blue one but won't pick it up till I am back in vegas this week


----------



## JolieS

TraceySH said:


> more pics of the studio bag in ostrich. I love them!! I bought the blue one but won't pick it up till I am back in vegas this week


You are on a Studio roll! The ostrich is such a lovely mid-blue; it will harmonize with so many other colours. Enjoy!


----------



## TraceySH

JolieS said:


> You are on a Studio roll! The ostrich is such a lovely mid-blue; it will harmonize with so many other colours. Enjoy!


I am!! I always get things in pairs/ multiples if I like    it! That studio bag is such a great design & prices are extremely reasonable too.


----------



## JolieS

TraceySH said:


> I am!! I always get things in pairs/ multiples if I like    it! That studio bag is such a great design & prices are extremely reasonable too.


Me too on the multiples. My current kick is Valextra Iside. Now have 3.


----------



## Cool Breeze

TraceySH said:


> more pics of the studio bag in ostrich. I love them!! I bought the blue one but won't pick it up till I am back in vegas this week


Gorgeous!!


----------



## TraceySH

JolieS said:


> Me too on the multiples. My current kick is Valextra Iside. Now have 3.


I think it's a sickness


----------



## JolieS

TraceySH said:


> I think it's a sickness


Or a curse??


----------



## TraceySH

Ok here we go. The ostrich studio bag in the small size. By the way I did find out that Ferragamo will do bespokes, and they don't cost any more than the retail price, AND they only take about 3 months!!


----------



## JolieS

TraceySH said:


> Ok here we go. The ostrich studio bag in the small size. By the way I did find out that Ferragamo will do bespokes, and they don't cost any more than the retail price, AND they only take about 3 months!!


Beautiful blue, and the way the pores took up the dye makes a wonderful contrast to the background colour. No wonder you fell for the ostrich.
Good intel about custom orders. Who knew?


----------



## TraceySH

JolieS said:


> Beautiful blue, and the way the pores took up the dye makes a wonderful contrast to the background colour. No wonder you fell for the ostrich.
> Good intel about custom orders. Who knew?


I agree with their ostrich - they do an amazing job with the dyes! Ostrich has always been my favorite exotic, and I was so happy to see this IRL. Ferragamo is pretty reasonably priced too, which is nice. I will post more when I get info on bespoke orders for this bag in other colors/ leathers!!


----------



## Cool Breeze

TraceySH said:


> Ok here we go. The ostrich studio bag in the small size. By the way I did find out that Ferragamo will do bespokes, and they don't cost any more than the retail price, AND they only take about 3 months!!


Love it!  It’s such a great color and the ostrich complements it beautifully.


----------



## mulberryfan0

So cool that Ferragamo will do bespoke! I have been a long time fan and never knew..


----------



## jbags07

TraceySH said:


> Ok here we go. The ostrich studio bag in the small size. By the way I did find out that Ferragamo will do bespokes, and they don't cost any more than the retail price, AND they only take about 3 months!!


This is a stunning bag!  Love Ferra studios, and love this ostrich


----------



## Bijouxlady

longtimechloefan said:


> View attachment 4301365
> View attachment 4301366
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cant express how much I love this bag. I reviewed it on youtube (update will be up tomorrow).
> 
> 
> And here is a pic. Love love this bag!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4301365



I'm about to buy this bag sight unseen. Is your bag a medium or a small??


----------



## Cookiefiend

Bijouxlady said:


> I'm about to buy this bag sight unseen. Is your bag a medium or a small??


While I'm not the person you've asked the question of - I have the small and it is a sizable bag! Fits all my things easily - a full size wallet, small cosmetic case, sunglasses case, checkbook, epipen, phone, and keys.


----------



## Bijouxlady

Cookiefiend said:


> While I'm not the person you've asked the question of - I have the small and it is a sizable bag! Fits all my things easily - a full size wallet, small cosmetic case, sunglasses case, checkbook, epipen, phone, and keys.


 I went back to the video and she says it's a medium. I guess I missed that the first time. I ended up getting the small because I wanted the taupe and I wanted smooth leather. They had a medium black but it was pebbled leather. I think I prefer the look of the medium. Guess I'll find out when it arrives. Do you happen to have a pic of you wearing yours? If so, I would love to see it!


----------



## Cookiefiend

Bijouxlady said:


> Is the bag in the video a small?


Honestly I’m not sure - I watched that video too and I don’t remember that she says. But here’s a pic of me with the small - for size reference I am 6’ tall.


----------



## Bijouxlady

TraceySH said:


> I got this one by the way, and love the size and shape. It's a very well made, very practical bag. There's a purple suede one for fall I am really considering too!!


Wow! So beautiful & unusual! Is it a medium?


----------



## Bijouxlady

Cookiefiend said:


> Honestly I’m not sure - I watched that video too and I don’t remember that she says. But here’s a pic of me with the small - for size reference I am 6’ tall.
> View attachment 4578201


Wowza! That's gorgeous! You look beautiful wearing it. It looks bigger than I expected too. I hope I love mine & I really hope I look as good as you do. Thanks!


----------



## jbags07

TraceySH said:


> Ok just took it out in the room. Here are more pics of the small studio bag and also of the SLG, which are lined in scarf print leather and VERY well thought out ...


This color, and your slg’s...to die for


----------



## jbags07

Cookiefiend said:


> Honestly I’m not sure - I watched that video too and I don’t remember that she says. But here’s a pic of me with the small - for size reference I am 6’ tall.
> View attachment 4578201


Loving this color


----------



## jbags07

I purchased this a few months ago....its the size small, and its the most amazing bag....i will definitely be on the hunt for another one  i always tend to get neutral colors in premier bags, but seeing the gorgeous print, purple, and red studios on this thread, i will definitely go bold on my next one!


----------



## Cookiefiend

Bijouxlady said:


> Wowza! That's gorgeous! You look beautiful wearing it. It looks bigger than I expected too. I hope I love mine & I really hope I look as good as you do. Thanks!


Thank you hon - it’s a really good size - not too big, not too small. I hope you love yours! 


jbags07 said:


> Loving this color


Thanks!  The color is fabulous! 


jbags07 said:


> View attachment 4578302
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I purchased this a few months ago....its the size small, and its the most amazing bag....i will definitely be on the hunt for another one  i always tend to get neutral colors in premier bags, but seeing the gorgeous print, purple, and red studios on this thread, i will definitely go bold on my next one!


You kinda pushed me over the edge - yours is just beautiful.


----------



## jbags07

Cookiefiend said:


> Thank you hon - it’s a really good size - not too big, not too small. I hope you love yours!
> 
> Thanks!  The color is fabulous!
> 
> You kinda pushed me over the edge - yours is just beautiful.


I hate being a ‘bad influence’,lol, but this is the kind of bag i don’t  think one can ever have regrets over, its just so beautiful!   plus its such a classic forever kind of bag...and that red!


----------



## Bijouxlady

jbags07 said:


> View attachment 4578302
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I purchased this a few months ago....its the size small, and its the most amazing bag....i will definitely be on the hunt for another one  i always tend to get neutral colors in premier bags, but seeing the gorgeous print, purple, and red studios on this thread, i will definitely go bold on my next one!


This is the color I just ordered! It arrives tomorrow. I had my heart set on a medium but the only one Saks had (it's triple points!)in medium was a black one in pebbled leather (I want smooth) and a blue one on sale in smooth. I too prefer the neutral colors. Seeing that RED small & how pretty it looked helped me decide to try the small.  I'll report back after I receive it!


----------



## Cookiefiend

Bijouxlady said:


> This is the color I just ordered! It arrives tomorrow. I had my heart set on a medium but the only one Saks had (it's triple points!)in medium was a black one in pebbled leather (I want smooth) and a blue one on sale in smooth. I too prefer the neutral colors. Seeing that RED small & how pretty it looked helped me decide to try the small.  I'll report back after I receive it!


I hope you like it!
(and triple points are awesome )


----------



## Clearblueskies

This is a gorgeous bag.  I’ve been browsing the Ferragamo website today and there are some lovely, wearable and chic bags.  It’s like finding an oasis in the desert, since so many brands are losing the plot lately - I’m looking at you BV


----------



## jbags07

Bijouxlady said:


> This is the color I just ordered! It arrives tomorrow. I had my heart set on a medium but the only one Saks had (it's triple points!)in medium was a black one in pebbled leather (I want smooth) and a blue one on sale in smooth. I too prefer the neutral colors. Seeing that RED small & how pretty it looked helped me decide to try the small.  I'll report back after I receive it!


Yay to triple points!   I am a fan of pebbled leather generally, but i agree with you, i think the smooth leather is much more elegant in the Studio bag...and unless you need to carry a ton of stuff, the small holds all the essentials imo...its a very sturdy well made bag, so its a bit heavy...but its totally manageable in the small i think...the medium would be heavy once you filled it with your bits and bobs.... 

Will be waiting for your reveal!  Woohoo!


----------



## jbags07

Clearblueskies said:


> This is a gorgeous bag.  I’ve been browsing the Ferragamo website today and there are some lovely, wearable and chic bags.  It’s like finding an oasis in the desert, since so many brands are losing the plot lately - I’m looking at you BV


Yes, exactly...classic rather than chasing the instagrammers...plus, the quality is still phenomenal....i really want one of the Boxyz bags...have u checked those out yet?


----------



## Bijouxlady

Cookiefiend said:


> I hope you like it!
> (and triple points are awesome )


I hope I do too especially since it is triple points!


----------



## Bijouxlady

It arrived. I do like it but did any of yours lean forward? Plus there is an indentation in the leather on the back.


----------



## jbags07

Bijouxlady said:


> It arrived. I do like it but did any of yours lean forward? Plus there is an indentation in the leather on the back.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4579917
> View attachment 4579918
> View attachment 4579918
> View attachment 4579919


Hmmmm to me, looks like it was not stored properly. While mine may lean a tiny bit, i don’t think it leans at all like yours...same with the indents. Was not stored well in the stockroom. Personally, i would see about exchanging it....i expect a bag at this pricepoint to be in excellent condition. I will attach a pic of mine below from the side to compare....


----------



## jbags07

Its not leaning foward like yours is....


----------



## Cookiefiend

Here’s mine - when it’s empty, it does have a bit of a lean 


But full - it doesn’t lean. 


And there were no dents at all - I wouldn’t like that. I’d try to exchange it too. 
How do you like the size though?


----------



## JolieS

So disappointing to receive your new bag in less than perfect condition. For me the marks on the leather and the forward sag or “lean” wouldn’t be acceptable. 
In July 2019 I purchased a colour block Studio in green (shown earlier on this thread). It is standing proud, and the leather is unmarked after exactly 8 wears. It looks pristine, and is a joy to carry.
Good luck going forward!


----------



## Bijouxlady

jbags07 said:


> View attachment 4579926
> 
> 
> Its not leaning foward like yours is....


Well, bummer! It's now sold out!  Ugh! I'm trying to find out it the medium is still available. I think the small came in black & red too. I have 3 black bags & 2 red ones  but I didn't have one in taupe.


----------



## Bijouxlady

Cookiefiend said:


> Here’s mine - when it’s empty, it does have a bit of a lean
> View attachment 4579963
> 
> But full - it doesn’t lean.
> View attachment 4579964
> 
> And there were no dents at all - I wouldn’t like that. I’d try to exchange it too.
> How do you like the size though?


I put my things in & it didn't lean anymore but it does when empty. The taupe is now sold out. I can either return or keep it with the indention. I do like the size. I can get all of my things in it with no problem and it's not heavy.


----------



## Bijouxlady

JolieS said:


> So disappointing to receive your new bag in less than perfect condition. For me the marks on the leather and the forward sag or “lean” wouldn’t be acceptable.
> In July 2019 I purchased a colour block Studio in green (shown earlier on this thread). It is standing proud, and the leather is unmarked after exactly 8 wears. It looks pristine, and is a joy to carry.
> Good luck going forward!


Wow! 8 years! That's good to hear. The small taupe is now sold out so i'll have to decide if I want to just live with the dent in the leather or return & consider a different color, size or leather.


----------



## Bijouxlady

jbags07 said:


> View attachment 4578302
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I purchased this a few months ago....its the size small, and its the most amazing bag....i will definitely be on the hunt for another one  i always tend to get neutral colors in premier bags, but seeing the gorgeous print, purple, and red studios on this thread, i will definitely go bold on my next one!


How does the gold latch thing work? Mine hangs down & yours is to the side.


----------



## JolieS

Bijouxlady said:


> Wow! 8 years! That's good to hear. The small taupe is now sold out so i'll have to decide if I want to just live with the dent in the leather or return & consider a different color, size or leather.


Sorry, you misunderstood. The Studio bag is a new design for Ferragamo. I’ve used mine 8 TIMES since mid-July, not 8 years. 
The latch hangs down to open the bag, then you move it up horizontally to close the bag. Sounds fiddly, but  once you’ve done it a couple of times you get the feel for it.


----------



## thewave1969

Bijouxlady said:


> How does the gold latch thing work? Mine hangs down & yours is to the side.


Push gently the rectangular post inside the front lock, then gently slide the gold latch underneath. This closes the bag. When you want it open, then slide it back down and let it hang. I never close mine as it's easier for me to get in and out


----------



## Purses & Perfumes

Bijouxlady said:


> I put my things in & it didn't lean anymore but it does when empty. The taupe is now sold out. I can either return or keep it with the indention. I do like the size. I can get all of my things in it with no problem and it's not heavy.


Can you call their customer service and ask them if they will be receiving more of the taupe bags?  If so, you could exchange it for one without the sagging and indentation.


----------



## Bijouxlady

thewave1969 said:


> Push gently the rectangular post inside the front lock, then gently slide the gold latch underneath. This closes the bag. When you want it open, then slide it back down and let it hang. I never close mine as it's easier for me to get in and out


I finally figured it out! I'm slow sometimes.


----------



## Bijouxlady

JolieS said:


> Sorry, you misunderstood. The Studio bag is a new design for Ferragamo. I’ve used mine 8 TIMES since mid-July, not 8 years.
> The latch hangs down to open the bag, then you move it up horizontally to close the bag. Sounds fiddly, but  once you’ve done it a couple of times you get the feel for it.


Oops! Hopefully it will hold up for 8 yr!


----------



## Bijouxlady

Purses & Perfumes said:


> Can you call their customer service and ask them if they will be receiving more of the taupe bags?  If so, you could exchange it for one without the sagging and indentation.


I could ask but not sure how long that will be. I do want smooth leather. They have it in black. I have black bags so thought I would do something different. I also found one on the NM website. It's black & it's smooth leather but it's a medium. I don't want to just settle but it's a great bag beautiful in any color.


----------



## Purses & Perfumes

Bijouxlady said:


> I could ask but not sure how long that will be. I do want smooth leather. They have it in black. I have black bags so thought I would do something different. I also found one on the NM website. It's black & it's smooth leather but it's a medium. I don't want to just settle but it's a great bag beautiful in any color.


Yes, the taupe is a great neutral and it sounds like you prefer the small size to the medium.  Another option worth checking out is the Ferragamo website.  They might have it in the color and size you want.  And I'm a fan of smooth leather as well.


----------



## jbags07

Bijouxlady said:


> How does the gold latch thing work? Mine hangs down & yours is to the side.


Are you set? @thewave1969  explained it perfectly


----------



## jbags07

Bijouxlady said:


> I finally figured it out! I'm slow sometimes.


Not slow lol, took me awhile to figure out how to open the lock   Nifty feature tho!


----------



## Bijouxlady

Purses & Perfumes said:


> Yes, the taupe is a great neutral and it sounds like you prefer the small size to the medium.  Another option worth checking out is the Ferragamo website.  They might have it in the color and size you want.  And I'm a fan of smooth leather as well.


I did just check it out.  The color is called Caraway Seed. I don't necessarily prefer the small. I only ordered it cause Saks didn't have it in a medium/smooth leather. The Ferragamo website does have it in small & medium but both are hammered leather. The same with the black ones in small & medium. I did find one on the NM website. It's a medium in black/smooth leather. They only had 2 left so I ordered one. I want to see it IRL. I might like the size better. It should arrive by early next week. I do prefer the smooth leather in this bag.  I will be sending back the small taupe. I paid too much to accept a bag with a dent in the leather that won't come out.


----------



## Bijouxlady

jbags07 said:


> Not slow lol, took me awhile to figure out how to open the lock   Nifty feature tho!


It is! I've never seen a closure like that. Love it!


----------



## Bijouxlady

jbags07 said:


> View attachment 4579926
> 
> 
> Its not leaning foward like yours is....


Mine definitely doesn't look like yours. Unfortunately!


----------



## jbags07

Whatever you do, don’t settle ....the black is also gorgeous, and I intend to add the black at some point... but the taupe is a great color also in this bag....if you aren’t set on black, return and wait....another taupe will pop up.....but if you think you will want both colors like me, exchange for the  black and wait until you see another taupe....it seems to be available every season, just minor color differences...i think my color is ‘almond’....


----------



## jbags07

Bijouxlady said:


> I did just check it out.  The color is called Caraway Seed. I don't necessarily prefer the small. I only ordered it cause Saks didn't have it in a medium/smooth leather. The Ferragamo website does have it in small & medium but both are hammered leather. The same with the black ones in small & medium. I did find one on the NM website. It's a medium in black/smooth leather. They only had 2 left so I ordered one. I want to see it IRL. I might like the size better. It should arrive by early next week. I do prefer the smooth leather in this bag.  I will be sending back the small taupe. I paid too much to accept a bag with a dent in the leather that won't come out.


Glad you are sending it back....hope you love the black medium when it arrives!  Its a very sharp, elegant bag in the black smooth leather....stunning


----------



## jbags07

I think this is the small....but, the black is SO stunning....


----------



## Bijouxlady

jbags07 said:


> Whatever you do, don’t settle ....the black is also gorgeous, and I intend to add the black at some point... but the taupe is a great color also in this bag....if you aren’t set on black, return and wait....another taupe will pop up.....but if you think you will want both colors like me, exchange for the  black and wait until you see another taupe....it seems to be available every season, just minor color differences...i think my color is ‘almond’....


If I like it you can be sure I will want another. Hopefully taupe will be back in stock!


----------



## Bijouxlady

jbags07 said:


> View attachment 4580225
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think this is the small....but, the black is SO stunning....


I hope I look as good in mine! She would look good in a burlap sack. HA!


----------



## Bijouxlady

Here’s the medium. It’s definitely bigger than the small but I do love the look.


----------



## Bijouxlady

What size is her bag? It looks like a medium to me.


----------



## thewave1969

Bijouxlady said:


> What size is her bag? It looks like a medium to me.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4582440


Yes, it is the medium. It's about the size of a Birkin 35


----------



## jbags07

Bijouxlady said:


> View attachment 4582436
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here’s the medium. It’s definitely bigger than the small but I do love the look.


Absolutely stunning!   Good shape, no issues?  U keeping her?  My vote, keep!  This is a gorgeous bag....


----------



## Bijouxlady

thewave1969 said:


> Yes, it is the medium. It's about the size of a Birkin 35


I love the way it slouches. I wish I could find the medium taupe in smooth too.


----------



## Bijouxlady

jbags07 said:


> Absolutely stunning!   Good shape, no issues?  U keeping her?  My vote, keep!  This is a gorgeous bag....


Yes, I am keeping her! It's perfect. The packaging was so much better than the small one from Saks. I look forward to the leather softening up so the bag will slouch. Still debating on the small taupe. I love the bag in smooth leather.


----------



## HavPlenty

I saw this bag at the Ferragamo store in Las Vegas. As good as it looks in pictures, it looks exquisite in person. Every color, every texture looks awesome.


----------



## jbags07

Bijouxlady said:


> Yes, I am keeping her! It's perfect. The packaging was so much better than the small one from Saks. I look forward to the leather softening up so the bag will slouch. Still debating on the small taupe. I love the bag in smooth leather.


Awesome! Glad the bag is perfect after the last one. Keep looking, you will find a medium or small in taupe at some point....you might have to wait but it seems to be a standard color every season....i agree about the smooth leather...the pebbled is pretty, but its so much more elegant in the smooth...i think it showcases the style better too....


----------



## Purses & Perfumes

Bijouxlady said:


> I love the way it slouches. I wish I could find the medium taupe in smooth too.


Congrats on your lovely bag. 

If you are still seeking the taupe, they do have a taupe colored bag (and it looks like smooth leather) on the Ferragamo site.  The thing is, you have to keep clicking on the button that says "more options" (or something like that) on the bottom of the page to pull it up.  The site is not the most easy to navigate but I just typed "Studio bag" in the search bar and kept scrolling down till it came up.  However, it is called Mud, not Caraway Seed.  So it might be a slightly different shade.  I would link it but I am not quite sure how to do that.


----------



## thewave1969

For your info, Ferragamo will have their holidays sale starting on November 15, I was told today, but I don't know on which pieces. Usually they have sales twice a year. I scored a beautiful small Tangerine Studio last summer at a very good price


----------



## catzeyez

thewave1969 said:


> For your info, Ferragamo will have their holidays sale starting on November 15, I was told today, but I don't know on which pieces. Usually they have sales twice a year. I scored a beautiful small Tangerine Studio last summer at a very good price


This is very good to know. I'm marking my calendar.


----------



## LaMiaMia

Recently I developed a certain obsession with Ferragamo (nothing with a bow though ). The medium Studio is absolutely my favorite bag by now. Last week I added the Studio tote to my collection, which is also a stunner. Now it's always hard for me to decide between this tote and my Loewe Knot tote. I use the Studio shoulder strap also to wear my vintage Ferragamo Kelly-like crossbody. From time to time you can find a single Studio bag on Yoox for about 50% less, good luck!


----------



## thewave1969

Regarding the sales, I was told that it would start on November 15. Just checked the website, there is a Private Sale link, but it doesn't work. I will call and find out if the sale started yet in the stores and the date for the website. I am pretty sure right after Thanksgiving it will be officially on


----------



## jbags07

LaMiaMia said:


> Recently I developed a certain obsession with Ferragamo (nothing with a bow though ). The medium Studio is absolutely my favorite bag by now. Last week I added the Studio tote to my collection, which is also a stunner. Now it's always hard for me to decide between this tote and my Loewe Knot tote. I use the Studio shoulder strap also to wear my vintage Ferragamo Kelly-like crossbody. From time to time you can find a single Studio bag on Yoox for about 50% less, good luck!
> 
> View attachment 4582857


Your bags are just


----------



## eunaddict

thewave1969 said:


> Regarding the sales, I was told that it would start on November 15. Just checked the website, there is a Private Sale link, but it doesn't work. I will call and find out if the sale started yet in the stores and the date for the website. I am pretty sure right after Thanksgiving it will be officially on



Any news on the sales? My SO is looking to get some shoes and there are some listed under "30_off" and "40_off" search function on the online store but it doesn't seem like the discount is active yet.


----------



## thewave1969

eunaddict said:


> Any news on the sales? My SO is looking to get some shoes and there are some listed under "30_off" and "40_off" search function on the online store but it doesn't seem like the discount is active yet.


SA texted me to invite for a presale on items that will go officially on sale Friday. Not all items will be on sale, but he said lots of Studio. The one that I am interested in, black small pebbled leather Studio with gold chain, will not be on sale yet


----------



## catzeyez

At Bloomingdales.com, some Ferragamo items are on sale for 30% off, plus Rakuten has 10% for purchases at Bloomingdales. But I'm still looking forward to checking out Ferragamo's site for any sales.


----------



## Lynn2235

Hello SF friends,
I think I’m going to purchase a studio bag and have read all the comments on here but I’m still confused over small or medium size. Does anyone have both they can post a picture of? I can’t tell if the measurements on the SF site include the handle or just the bag. And I am also wondering how short the shoulder straps go. If anyone would weigh in I would be very appreciative. Thank you.


----------



## Greentea

Anyone have the mini? So cute. I am looking for something like the Celine Nano and Sac de Jour while getting something more understated


----------



## vilette21c

I'm eyeing a studio bag on sale and was wondering if the calfskin leather scratches easy. The boxyz seems very durable and resistant to scratches. Thanks


----------



## LaMiaMia

vilette21c said:


> I'm eyeing a studio bag on sale and was wondering if the calfskin leather scratches easy. The boxyz seems very durable and resistant to scratches. Thanks


I've got two Studio bags and I tend to toss my bags around, they have never been treated carefully. No bigger scratch or anything on the Studios after almost a year. The only thing to consider is probably to stuff the bag while not in use.


----------



## Carrierae

I have a question about the studio.  I just bought a medium in black from Bloomingdales. Can I get a base plate for my bag? I see that some of them sag at the bottom. I wanted to be able to carry my laptop in it, and I was worried that it would cause more strain on the base than usual, and I like to keep a structured shape.

I'm so excited to get this bag!


----------



## Greenredapple

Carrierae said:


> can I get a base plate for my bag? I see that some of them sag at the bottom.



That might be a good idea. My suede proenza schouler ps1 sags at the bottom so i just made one out two cardbox pieces and taped it together. It's light, cheap and most importantly does the job.


----------



## thewave1969

Carrierae said:


> I have a question about the studio.  I just bought a medium in black from Bloomingdales. Can I get a base plate for my bag? I see that some of them sag at the bottom. I wanted to be able to carry my laptop in it, and I was worried that it would cause more strain on the base than usual, and I like to keep a structured shape.
> 
> I'm so excited to get this bag!


Congrats on your Studio! I have 4 and I hate the bottom sagging, so I cut out from brown LV boxes 4 bottom shapers, which work great as they don't add weight yet they are sturdy enough. You can measure yours and search on ebay for a similar size, just type in the search bar: bag bottom shaper


----------



## Carrierae

thewave1969 said:


> Congrats on your Studio! I have 4 and I hate the bottom sagging, so I cut out from brown LV boxes 4 bottom shapers, which work great as they don't add weight yet they are sturdy enough. You can measure yours and search on ebay for a similar size, just type in the search bar: bag bottom shaper



I’m glad I’m not the only one! I don’t mind a little sag, but I have a feeling a laptop will create a LOT of sag! I’m going to search around. Worse case, I’ll just make one as suggested! I was thinking of getting a piece of acrylic cut for it with rounded corners.


----------



## thewave1969

Carrierae said:


> I’m glad I’m not the only one! I don’t mind a little sag, but I have a feeling a laptop will create a LOT of sag! I’m going to search around. Worse case, I’ll just make one as suggested! I was thinking of getting a piece of acrylic cut for it with rounded corners.


Yes, I agree the laptop will stretch the leather a bit and create a sag. On ebay they have acrylic rounded bottom shapers. I purchased one a few years back for a Speedy. I don't carry as much as I used to, so the stiff cardboard cut with rounded edge works for me at the moment


----------



## jbags07

Carrierae said:


> I’m glad I’m not the only one! I don’t mind a little sag, but I have a feeling a laptop will create a LOT of sag! I’m going to search around. Worse case, I’ll just make one as suggested! I was thinking of getting a piece of acrylic cut for it with rounded corners.


Go on Etsy and type in bag bottom shapers , there are sellers who will customize the size to the bag, in various materials, if you are not a diy-er, like myself


----------



## Carrierae

jbags07 said:


> Go on Etsy and type in bag bottom shapers , there are sellers who will customize the size to the bag, in various materials, if you are not a diy-er, like myself



Great idea! Looks like there’s a few on Etsy with a quick turnaround and less than $20. I’ll order one as soon as it arrives. Shipping says Friday.

I am a little nervous about it since it must have been the very last one in smooth leather (the listing said sold out after I purchased). I just hope it doesn’t have any scratches or dents for being the very last one. I’m still really excited to receive it!


----------



## Carrierae

So my bag came in today from Bloomingdale's, and I am very disappointed.

I am very, very relieved that I opened the bag while I was recording with my phone. I have recently read some horror stories where customers received used or damaged items, and the department store did nothing.

The bag was packed with literally no protection. It was a lightweight box, so I am shocked that it wasn't crushed. I didn't expect a branded box as it is not guaranteed with department stores...but I was still shocked how the box was wrapped.




The bag was pretty damaged in the front. There were a lot of scuffs and indentations on the  bag. Honestly, I am not surprised. When I checked out, I noticed the listing disappeared and would only show as sold out when I put in the URL. Getting the very last bag in a style is never great odds.










So the bag was pretty beat up. I am quickly returning this to Bloomingdales as fast as possible.

I did really like the shape of the bag. The bag style and size was perfect for what I am currently needing. I thought the latch was nice and pretty easy to use. I didn't try the shoulder strap because it was wrapped up. I was afraid to unwrap anything in fear of my return not being accepted.

The only thing I didn't really like about the bag (in addition to the received condition) was the leather. While I liked the aesthetic of the smooth leather, I found the smooth leather felt cheapish and pvc to me. It did not have have a luxurious feel in the hand. I wasn't expecting H quality of leather, but my smooth leather Valentino was much nicer quality.  

I am still interested in this bag, but I'm now unsure if I still want to get it. I think I need to visit a Ferragamo store (or department store) and see the leathers in person. I'm not sure if I would like the grained leather version without seeing it. 

The function and appearance is very nice....but I still can't shake the leather. I have a pretty broad variety of brands - Mulberry, Chloe, Valentino, Chanel, Hermes. My Mulberry Bayswater feels better in quality than the Ferragmo, and that doesn't sit well with me since the Bayswater is about $1k cheaper. Granted, my Bayswater is grained leather, so I will wait to make final judgment until I can eventually visit a store.

A little disappointed as I really thought this was going to be the right bag for me.


----------



## Greenredapple

Carrierae said:


> So my bag came in today from Bloomingdale's, and I am very disappointed.
> 
> I am very, very relieved that I opened the bag while I was recording with my phone. I have recently read some horror stories where customers received used or damaged items, and the department store did nothing.
> 
> The bag was packed with literally no protection. It was a lightweight box, so I am shocked that it wasn't crushed. I didn't expect a branded box as it is not guaranteed with department stores...but I was still shocked how the box was wrapped.
> 
> View attachment 4742237
> 
> 
> The bag was pretty damaged in the front. There were a lot of scuffs and indentations on the  bag. Honestly, I am not surprised. When I checked out, I noticed the listing disappeared and would only show as sold out when I put in the URL. Getting the very last bag in a style is never great odds.
> 
> 
> View attachment 4742239
> View attachment 4742240
> 
> View attachment 4742241
> View attachment 4742242
> View attachment 4742243
> 
> 
> So the bag was pretty beat up. I am quickly returning this to Bloomingdales as fast as possible.
> 
> I did really like the shape of the bag. The bag style and size was perfect for what I am currently needing. I thought the latch was nice and pretty easy to use. I didn't try the shoulder strap because it was wrapped up. I was afraid to unwrap anything in fear of my return not being accepted.
> 
> The only thing I didn't really like about the bag (in addition to the received condition) was the leather. While I liked the aesthetic of the smooth leather, I found the smooth leather felt cheapish and pvc to me. It did not have have a luxurious feel in the hand. I wasn't expecting H quality of leather, but my smooth leather Valentino was much nicer quality.
> 
> I am still interested in this bag, but I'm now unsure if I still want to get it. I think I need to visit a Ferragamo store (or department store) and see the leathers in person. I'm not sure if I would like the grained leather version without seeing it.
> 
> The function and appearance is very nice....but I still can't shake the leather. I have a pretty broad variety of brands - Mulberry, Chloe, Valentino, Chanel, Hermes. My Mulberry Bayswater feels better in quality than the Ferragmo, and that doesn't sit well with me since the Bayswater is about $1k cheaper. Granted, my Bayswater is grained leather, so I will wait to make final judgment until I can eventually visit a store.
> 
> A little disappointed as I really thought this was going to be the right bag for me.





Good thing you recorded your unboxing. That dent in the front though /: The gall of them to sent you the bag in that condition. Shame on Bloomingdales. Good thing that you're returning. I Agree with you. Even if Ferragamo is on the lower price point compared to the other premier brands, it's still a lot of money to spend on a bag that you're not happy with, even with the discount.

I don't know much regarding Ferragamo's grained leather on the studio bag though I did check a pink classic flap bag aka Joanne in grained leather while I was waiting for my flight in Brussels airport. To be honest it didn't make my heart sing. The selection was very small since it was not Ferragamo's stand alone boutique, so I didn't manage to gauge their other bags in different leathers as I have hoped. It possible that they use different kinds of grained leathers for different bags. Can't say for certain since it has been so long since I stepped inside a boutique since we don't have one in my country. Have ordered mainly through online. Hope others can chime in regarding Ferragamo's grained leather.


----------



## Cool Breeze

Carrierae said:


> So my bag came in today from Bloomingdale's, and I am very disappointed.
> 
> I am very, very relieved that I opened the bag while I was recording with my phone. I have recently read some horror stories where customers received used or damaged items, and the department store did nothing.
> 
> The bag was packed with literally no protection. It was a lightweight box, so I am shocked that it wasn't crushed. I didn't expect a branded box as it is not guaranteed with department stores...but I was still shocked how the box was wrapped.
> 
> View attachment 4742237
> 
> 
> The bag was pretty damaged in the front. There were a lot of scuffs and indentations on the  bag. Honestly, I am not surprised. When I checked out, I noticed the listing disappeared and would only show as sold out when I put in the URL. Getting the very last bag in a style is never great odds.
> 
> 
> View attachment 4742239
> View attachment 4742240
> 
> View attachment 4742241
> View attachment 4742242
> View attachment 4742243
> 
> 
> So the bag was pretty beat up. I am quickly returning this to Bloomingdales as fast as possible.
> 
> I did really like the shape of the bag. The bag style and size was perfect for what I am currently needing. I thought the latch was nice and pretty easy to use. I didn't try the shoulder strap because it was wrapped up. I was afraid to unwrap anything in fear of my return not being accepted.
> 
> The only thing I didn't really like about the bag (in addition to the received condition) was the leather. While I liked the aesthetic of the smooth leather, I found the smooth leather felt cheapish and pvc to me. It did not have have a luxurious feel in the hand. I wasn't expecting H quality of leather, but my smooth leather Valentino was much nicer quality.
> 
> I am still interested in this bag, but I'm now unsure if I still want to get it. I think I need to visit a Ferragamo store (or department store) and see the leathers in person. I'm not sure if I would like the grained leather version without seeing it.
> 
> The function and appearance is very nice....but I still can't shake the leather. I have a pretty broad variety of brands - Mulberry, Chloe, Valentino, Chanel, Hermes. My Mulberry Bayswater feels better in quality than the Ferragmo, and that doesn't sit well with me since the Bayswater is about $1k cheaper. Granted, my Bayswater is grained leather, so I will wait to make final judgment until I can eventually visit a store.
> 
> A little disappointed as I really thought this was going to be the right bag for me.


I’m so sorry your order turned out so badly.  I would be very disappointed, too.


----------



## Carrierae

Greenredapple said:


> Good thing you recorded your unboxing. That dent in the front though /: The gall of them to sent you the bag in that condition. Shame on Bloomingdales. Good thing that you're returning. I Agree with you. Even if Ferragamo is on the lower price point compared to the other premier brands, it's still a lot of money to spend on a bag that you're not happy with, even with the discount.
> 
> I don't know much regarding Ferragamo's grained leather on the studio bag though I did check a pink classic flap bag aka Joanne in grained leather while I was waiting for my flight in Brussels airport. To be honest it didn't make my heart sing. The selection was very small since it was not Ferragamo's stand alone boutique, so I didn't manage to gauge their other bags in different leathers as I have hoped. It possible that they use different kinds of grained leathers for different bags. Can't say for certain since it has been so long since I stepped inside a boutique since we don't have one in my country. Have ordered mainly through online. Hope others can chime in regarding Ferragamo's grained leather.



I’m just still so annoyed with the situation. I already dropped the bag off at UPS within 2 1/2 hours from receiving it. I already emailed CS with my photos and video. They offered to send me one from a physical store, but I’m just so uncertain now. I think I do really like the design, but I just don’t see it as a $2500 bag.

I looked at so many styles. I think I just need to go to Chicago when everything is open and see if anything speaks to me.


----------



## Purses & Perfumes

It's disappointing that the order did not turn out well.  I think it's a good idea to wait and go into the store and see the bags and try them on, when all the stores open up.


----------



## thewave1969

Carrierae said:


> So my bag came in today from Bloomingdale's, and I am very disappointed.
> 
> I am very, very relieved that I opened the bag while I was recording with my phone. I have recently read some horror stories where customers received used or damaged items, and the department store did nothing.
> 
> The bag was packed with literally no protection. It was a lightweight box, so I am shocked that it wasn't crushed. I didn't expect a branded box as it is not guaranteed with department stores...but I was still shocked how the box was wrapped.
> 
> View attachment 4742237
> 
> 
> The bag was pretty damaged in the front. There were a lot of scuffs and indentations on the  bag. Honestly, I am not surprised. When I checked out, I noticed the listing disappeared and would only show as sold out when I put in the URL. Getting the very last bag in a style is never great odds.
> 
> 
> View attachment 4742239
> View attachment 4742240
> 
> View attachment 4742241
> View attachment 4742242
> View attachment 4742243
> 
> 
> So the bag was pretty beat up. I am quickly returning this to Bloomingdales as fast as possible.
> 
> I did really like the shape of the bag. The bag style and size was perfect for what I am currently needing. I thought the latch was nice and pretty easy to use. I didn't try the shoulder strap because it was wrapped up. I was afraid to unwrap anything in fear of my return not being accepted.
> 
> The only thing I didn't really like about the bag (in addition to the received condition) was the leather. While I liked the aesthetic of the smooth leather, I found the smooth leather felt cheapish and pvc to me. It did not have have a luxurious feel in the hand. I wasn't expecting H quality of leather, but my smooth leather Valentino was much nicer quality.
> 
> I am still interested in this bag, but I'm now unsure if I still want to get it. I think I need to visit a Ferragamo store (or department store) and see the leathers in person. I'm not sure if I would like the grained leather version without seeing it.
> 
> The function and appearance is very nice....but I still can't shake the leather. I have a pretty broad variety of brands - Mulberry, Chloe, Valentino, Chanel, Hermes. My Mulberry Bayswater feels better in quality than the Ferragmo, and that doesn't sit well with me since the Bayswater is about $1k cheaper. Granted, my Bayswater is grained leather, so I will wait to make final judgment until I can eventually visit a store.
> 
> A little disappointed as I really thought this was going to be the right bag for me.



Sorry you had such an umpleasent experience. This leather, when new is thick and gorgeous. Yes, the one you received looks used and damaged bu don't give up as it is a stunning bag. Smooth leather is delicate, such as box leather in Hermes, satin veau in city Steamer and Louise clutches Louis Vuitton and in Studio/Boxyz bags in Ferragamo. They all have a slight variation, this is why you should go in a Ferragamo boutique and check a few out bags in different styles and leather options before you find the one you like. Grained leather is slightly heavier but more durable than the smooth calf box leather. Good luck


----------



## Carrierae

thewave1969 said:


> Sorry you had such an umpleasent experience. This leather, when new is thick and gorgeous. Yes, the one you received looks used and damaged bu don't give up as it is a stunning bag. Smooth leather is delicate, such as box leather in Hermes, satin veau in city Steamer and Louise clutches Louis Vuitton and in Studio/Boxyz bags in Ferragamo. They all have a slight variation, this is why you should go in a Ferragamo boutique and check a few out bags in different styles and leather options before you find the one you like. Grained leather is slightly heavier but more durable than the smooth calf box leather. Good luck



Thank you. I do expect smooth leather bags to scratch like that, but I didn’t expect to receive one ‘new’ in that condition. I’ll probably check out Ferragamo in person, but the leather did feel very PVCish to me, and I have felt and owned many different smooth leather variations. I did order a YSL from Saks, so hopefully that is a better option.

I’ll still need a large black tote, so I’ll still keep this one on my radar....but I do need to go to the Ferragamo store to see the differences.

BTW, Bloomingdale’s is having a $20 off every $75 you spend that includes Ferragamo. Hopefully, they will have more luck than mine!


----------



## baghabitz34

I was my own secret Santa & gifted myself the gorgeous butterfly Studio this Christmas


----------



## Passerine123

baghabitz34 said:


> View attachment 4944606
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I was my own secret Santa & gifted myself the gorgeous butterfly Studio this Christmas


 Beautiful! Did you order it from Ferragamo online or buy it in their boutique?


----------



## IntheOcean

baghabitz34 said:


> View attachment 4944606
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I was my own secret Santa & gifted myself the gorgeous butterfly Studio this Christmas


Quite an eye-catcher! Congrats on your new Ferragamo!


----------



## baghabitz34

Passerine123 said:


> Beautiful! Did you order it from Ferragamo online or buy it in their boutique?


Thanks  I was able to buy it from the boutique.


----------



## thewave1969

baghabitz34 said:


> View attachment 4944606
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I was my own secret Santa & gifted myself the gorgeous butterfly Studio this Christmas


Wow! So beautiful and unique! Congrats!!!


----------



## jaskg144

My new beauty in 'Dark Aqua Green' - I can not wait to receive it - my first Ferragamo and will be my only green bag!


----------



## jbags07

jasmynh1 said:


> My new beauty in 'Dark Aqua Green' - I can not wait to receive it - my first Ferragamo and will be my only green bag!
> 
> View attachment 5283113
> 
> 
> View attachment 5283114


What a gorgeous color! The Studio is so classic and elegant, and its just beautiful in this green


----------



## baghabitz34

jasmynh1 said:


> My new beauty in 'Dark Aqua Green' - I can not wait to receive it - my first Ferragamo and will be my only green bag!
> 
> View attachment 5283113
> 
> 
> View attachment 5283114


Wow, such a beautiful color!


----------



## jaskg144

It just arrived! So happy with it


----------



## IntheOcean

jasmynh1 said:


> It just arrived! So happy with it
> View attachment 5283999


Congrats! Charming color.


----------



## jellyv

Hi, I haven't spotted it, so can anyone share what the weight is of the Studio S?  And maybe also of the M? Thank you.


----------



## jaskg144

I just uploaded a video all about my Studio if anyone is interested!! I have honestly never been so obsessed with a bag   I hope it's helpful if you're considering one!!


----------



## Kimbashop

jasmynh1 said:


> I just uploaded a video all about my Studio if anyone is interested!! I have honestly never been so obsessed with a bag   I hope it's helpful if you're considering one!!



Thank you for your informative video. It was so helpful to see this gorgeous color in a video because you can really see the subtle variations under the lighting as you rotated it. The WIMB was also really helpful to me as well, as it confirmed for me that this size will suit me. 

Side note: I also note that you review Aspinal Bags. I have two Mayfairs and some scarves. I'm a bit obsessed with their aesthetic.


----------



## jaskg144

Kimbashop said:


> Thank you for your informative video. It was so helpful to see this gorgeous color in a video because you can really see the subtle variations under the lighting as you rotated it. The WIMB was also really helpful to me as well, as it confirmed for me that this size will suit me.
> 
> Side note: I also note that you review Aspinal Bags. I have two Mayfairs and some scarves. I'm a bit obsessed with their aesthetic.



I am so glad you found it helpful!! I have a pink Studio arriving today and I can't wait    the Small is SUCH a great size and I love the look of the bag left open.

I love Aspinal!! If you ever come to visit London, visit their Regent Street store - it is absolutely beautiful (very old-world British). I bought a Mayfair there and got my Lottie at Harrods.


----------



## Kimbashop

jasmynh1 said:


> I am so glad you found it helpful!! I have a pink Studio arriving today and I can't wait    the Small is SUCH a great size and I love the look of the bag left open.
> 
> I love Aspinal!! If you ever come to visit London, visit their Regent Street store - it is absolutely beautiful (very old-world British). I bought a Mayfair there and got my Lottie at Harrods.


ah, the dark pink one? can't wait to see pics! 

I will do definitely visit their store when there. It looks stunning.


----------



## jellyv

Thanks to TPF inspiration (shout out to @jasmynh1), my Studio Small in green is here and I'm . Once the lighting is decent I'll add a pic.


----------



## Kimbashop

jellyv said:


> Thanks to TPF inspiration (shout out to @jasmynh1), my Studio Small in green is here and I'm . Once the lighting is decent I'll add a pic.


Congratulations! 
Out of curiosity, did you find it at the same outlet that @jasmynh1 did (Bicester, I believe)?


----------



## jellyv

Kimbashop said:


> Congratulations!
> Out of curiosity, did you find it at the same outlet that @jasmynh1 did (Bicester, I believe)?


Thanks! No, the US. 

----

Has anyone experienced creasing of the front flap because you've used the external zip pocket? I've read that's a potential issue, but I'm hoping it's not typical. That pocket seems very useful.


----------



## thewave1969

jellyv said:


> Thanks! No, the US.
> 
> ----
> 
> Has anyone experienced creasing of the front flap because you've used the external zip pocket? I've read that's a potential issue, but I'm hoping it's not typical. That pocket seems very useful.


 I don't use the front pocket much, as inside it's spacious including the zippered pouch, but the smooth leather is more delicate than the pebbled counterpart


----------



## jellyv

thewave1969 said:


> I don't use the front pocket much, as inside it's spacious including the zippered pouch, but the smooth leather is more delicate than the pebbled counterpart


Helpful. Those of you with the pebbled Small Studio, if you can share your experience using the front flap/zip pocket I'd appreciate hearing.


----------



## jaskg144

jellyv said:


> Thanks! No, the US.
> 
> ----
> 
> Has anyone experienced creasing of the front flap because you've used the external zip pocket? I've read that's a potential issue, but I'm hoping it's not typical. That pocket seems very useful.



I saw that the smooth definitely creases (some after one use) - which is part of the reason I got the pebbled. I think the pebbled should be fine, but I still avoid the front flap just in case  I have used it three times maybe and no creasing, but the grain of the leather is very forgiving and hides a lot.


----------



## jaskg144

Added another studio bag    this is the colour ‘Lollipop’ - I absolutely love it.


----------



## Kimbashop

jasmynh1 said:


> Added another studio bag    this is the colour ‘Lollipop’ - I absolutely love it.
> View attachment 5316257
> 
> View attachment 5316259


another beauty! Is Lolipop a dark fuchsia/magenta? I can't quite tell.


----------



## baghabitz34

jasmynh1 said:


> Added another studio bag    this is the colour ‘Lollipop’ - I absolutely love it.
> View attachment 5316257
> 
> View attachment 5316259


Gorgeous! This is the color I want but it didn’t come to the U.S.


----------



## jaskg144

Kimbashop said:


> another beauty! Is Lolipop a dark fuchsia/magenta? I can't quite tell.



It is a stunning colour!! It is a beautiful dark fuchsia - I am finding that it looks different in different lights, just like my green one!! 



baghabitz34 said:


> Gorgeous! This is the color I want but it didn’t come to the U.S.



Oh no!! I believe @jellyv has a SA in the US who has a Lollipop studio at a Ferragamo outlet!!


----------



## baghabitz34

jasmynh1 said:


> It is a stunning colour!! It is a beautiful dark fuchsia - I am finding that it looks different in different lights, just like my green one!!
> 
> 
> 
> Oh no!! I believe @jellyv has a SA in the US who has a Lollipop studio at a Ferragamo outlet!!


Ooh…don’t get my hopes up! @jellyv do you have an SA contact that you would be ok sharing?


----------



## jellyv

baghabitz34 said:


> @jellyv[/USER] do you have an SA contact that you would be ok sharing?


I'll PM.


----------



## baglady802

jasmynh1 said:


> Added another studio bag    this is the colour ‘Lollipop’ - I absolutely love it.
> View attachment 5316257
> 
> View attachment 5316259


This is gorgeous! Where did you get her?


----------



## jaskg144

baglady802 said:


> This is gorgeous! Where did you get her?



Thank you! From the outlet here in the UK   the US outlets have them too!


----------



## snibor

jellyv said:


> Thanks! No, the US.
> 
> ----
> 
> Has anyone experienced creasing of the front flap because you've used the external zip pocket? I've read that's a potential issue, but I'm hoping it's not typical. That pocket seems very useful.


Congrats on your bag!  These bags are gorgeous.  I don’t have the bag but have seen it in store and noticed several of the bags I saw in store had flap issues.  I assume it was from people trying on and checking out front flap.


----------



## jellyv

snibor said:


> I don’t have the bag but have seen it in store and noticed several of the bags I saw in store had flap issues.  I assume it was from people trying on and checking out front flap.


Thank you.


----------



## baglady802

jasmynh1 said:


> Thank you! From the outlet here in the UK   the US outlets have them too!


Oooh thanks for the reminder! I guess I'll be calling the closest Ferragamo outlet today =)


----------



## jellyv

My beauty, in natural lighting and indoors. Very appealing how it varies from rich mid-tone hue to a dark neutral. I've never had to remove so many hardware stickers!


----------



## jaskg144

jellyv said:


> My beauty, in natural lighting and indoors. Very appealing how it varies from rich mid-tone hue to a dark neutral. I've never had to remove so many hardware stickers!
> 
> View attachment 5318186
> 
> 
> View attachment 5318187



AMAZING   I felt the same about the stickers!!! I still have stickers on some of the feet  removing them felt never-ending.


----------



## jellyv

jasmynh1 said:


> I still have stickers on some of the feet  removing them felt never-ending.


 It did give me the opportunity to look more carefully at the base studs and to my surprise discovered the Gancini stamped on some of them. Cool detail.


----------



## baglady802

baghabitz34 said:


> Gorgeous! This is the color I want but it didn’t come to the U.S.


Call a Ferragamo outlet. That’s what I did the other day and they were able to order one in this color for me!


----------



## jaskg144

Some special studio bags my outlet SA has available   

I’m not buying any of these, just showing them here to share how beautiful they are.


----------



## baglady802

jasmynh1 said:


> Some special studio bags my outlet SA has available
> 
> I’m not buying any of these, just showing them here to share how beautiful they are.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5321205
> View attachment 5321206
> View attachment 5321209
> View attachment 5321210


So gorgeous! Thx for sharing!


----------



## fashionista7

So gorgeous, do you know what the prices are?


----------



## jaskg144

fashionista7 said:


> So gorgeous, do you know what the prices are?



All around £1100 - I’m in the UK so UK pricing may be a little lower than US


----------



## fashionista7

That’s a great price! The printed studio bags are truly works of art


----------



## baghabitz34

jasmynh1 said:


> Some special studio bags my outlet SA has available
> 
> I’m not buying any of these, just showing them here to share how beautiful they are.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5321205
> View attachment 5321206
> View attachment 5321209
> View attachment 5321210


Thanks for sharing. That pink floral one…so gorgeous!


----------



## baglady802

jasmynh1 said:


> Thank you! From the outlet here in the UK   the US outlets have them too!


Thank you for telling me the US outlets had this color! I called last Friday and they were able to have one sent to me. Just arrived today. She’s so beautiful!


----------



## baglady802

Also I clearly like this color. Lol. Here it is next to some artwork on my wall


----------



## jaskg144

baglady802 said:


> Also I clearly like this color. Lol. Here it is next to some artwork on my wall
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5321596



Beautiful!! I am so happy you got it. It is such a gorgeous colour


----------



## Kimbashop

baglady802 said:


> Also I clearly like this color. Lol. Here it is next to some artwork on my wall
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5321596


Stunning. Is it a muted color? I looks like it blends well/plays well with other colors.


----------



## baglady802

Kimbashop said:


> Stunning. Is it a muted color? I looks like it blends well/plays well with other colors.


Yes, it's a deep muted jewel tone color. Looks beautiful with other jewel toned colors (teal, emerald green, chartreuse), navy, grey, black, light pink/mauve, gold. Can't wait to wear it out!


----------



## fashionista7

Can anyone tell me if the Studio box bag is similar to the Studio bag? In the pictures it looks like the Bod is a little stiffer leather? Does it sag on the bottom or is it rigid?


----------



## jaskg144

fashionista7 said:


> Can anyone tell me if the Studio box bag is similar to the Studio bag? In the pictures it looks like the Bod is a little stiffer leather? Does it sag on the bottom or is it rigid?



It’s much more rigid - like the difference between a sellier and retourne Kelly from Hermes this is a pic from Farfetch.


----------



## fashionista7

jasmynh1 said:


> It’s much more rigid - like the difference between a sellier and retourne Kelly from Hermes this is a pic from Farfetch.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5323027


Thanks


----------



## jellyv

fashionista7 said:


> Can anyone tell me if the Studio box bag is similar to the Studio bag? In the pictures it looks like the Bod is a little stiffer leather? Does it sag on the bottom or is it rigid?


Another important difference is the leather finish. The regular Box (i.e., without exotic) comes only in what they term hammered leather, similar to saffiano. The Studio comes in smooth or pebbled (or grained) leather.


----------



## fashionista7

Thanks, I am in love with this studio box bag in sparrow and am thinking hard about it…


----------



## baglady802

fashionista7 said:


> Thanks, I am in love with this studio box bag in sparrow and am thinking hard about it…


That color is gorg!


----------



## baghabitz34

fashionista7 said:


> Thanks, I am in love with this studio box bag in sparrow and am thinking hard about it…


Ooh, love that color!


----------



## Selmita

jellyv said:


> Another important difference is the leather finish. The regular Box (i.e., without exotic) comes only in what they term hammered leather, similar to saffiano. The Studio comes in smooth or pebbled (or grained) leather.



Very true! I'm really in love with the shape but I tried it on in the boutique and did not love the new leather finish, it was a bit too matte, especially in black. I would purchase this bag in a heartbeat if they come up with a smooth leather version.


----------



## jaskg144

Ferragamo have released an all-new version of the Studio bag!! It seems to only come in the Medium at the moment. It is unlined, so it is a lot more relaxed and imagine it would be lighter. It is slouchier than the original and the wings of the bag point outwards (very much reminds me of the Celine Luggage). It also has a thicker leather strap.  It is available in this beautiful yellow and black. 

What do you all think?    I like it, but it's too slouchy for my liking so I won't be buying.


----------



## jellyv

Love that marigold color. Do the wings tuck in, I hope? The batwing deal has been done and done. What's so appealing about the current ones are the strong, classic lines.

Not tempting for me personally, but maybe if I was considering a bag for work it might be in the mix.


----------



## baglady802

jasmynh1 said:


> Ferragamo have released an all-new version of the Studio bag!! It seems to only come in the Medium at the moment. It is unlined, so it is a lot more relaxed and imagine it would be lighter. It is slouchier than the original and the wings of the bag point outwards (very much reminds me of the Celine Luggage). It also has a thicker leather strap.  It is available in this beautiful yellow and black.
> 
> What do you all think?    I like it, but it's too slouchy for my liking so I won't be buying.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5332824


I prefer the original.


----------



## Kimbashop

I prefer the original as well, although I'd love to see what this looks like IRL.


----------



## jaskg144

jellyv said:


> Love that marigold color. Do the wings tuck in, I hope? The batwing deal has been done and done. What's so appealing about the current ones are the strong, classic lines.
> 
> Not tempting for me personally, but maybe if I was considering a bag for work it might be in the mix.



I was wondering that too! I imagine it would take up a lot of room inside if they did tuck in. I love how the original is more structured whilst being a little soft, it's what drew me to the bag.



baglady802 said:


> I prefer the original.



Me too!



Kimbashop said:


> I prefer the original as well, although I'd love to see what this looks like IRL.



Same here! What worries me is that it already looks a little tired in the top right picture, and that is a brand new bag.


----------



## jaskg144




----------



## baghabitz34

jasmynh1 said:


> Ferragamo have released an all-new version of the Studio bag!! It seems to only come in the Medium at the moment. It is unlined, so it is a lot more relaxed and imagine it would be lighter. It is slouchier than the original and the wings of the bag point outwards (very much reminds me of the Celine Luggage). It also has a thicker leather strap.  It is available in this beautiful yellow and black.
> 
> What do you all think?    I like it, but it's too slouchy for my liking so I won't be buying.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5332824


I like the thicker strap but prefer the original.


----------



## jade

baghabitz34 said:


> Gorgeous! This is the color I want but it didn’t come to the U.S.


I got it at my outlet in California! So keep looking!


----------



## baghabitz34

jade said:


> I got it at my outlet in California! So keep looking!


Ugh, just missed it. Last one in the U.S. sold this morning.


----------



## jaskg144

baghabitz34 said:


> Ugh, just missed it. Last one in the U.S. sold this morning.



What a shame I hope you find another colour you love!


----------



## Tyler_JP

I mean... it's the bag of choice for Meryl Streep.  The quality of the leather on Ferragamo handbags is just incredible.


----------



## jaskg144

Tyler_JP said:


> I mean... it's the bag of choice for Meryl Streep.  The quality of the leather on Ferragamo handbags is just incredible.



I love the way she carries it. I also love how it seems to be the bag of choice for classy women like Meryl and Angelina Jolie, rather than being plastered over Instagram via "influencers"


----------



## baghabitz34

I finally got the Lollipop Studio!


It was available on the Outnet last week. I never ordered anything so fast before. This is my dream color in a bag, it is so stunning IRL. Very happy I was able to get it.


----------



## jade

baghabitz34 said:


> I finally got the Lollipop Studio!
> View attachment 5634509
> 
> It was available on the Outnet last week. I never ordered anything so fast before. This is my dream color in a bag, it is so stunning IRL. Very happy I was able to get it.


Bag twins!


----------



## jaskg144

jade said:


> Bag twins!



Bag triplets  love my Lollipop Studio!


----------



## jaskg144

baghabitz34 said:


> I finally got the Lollipop Studio!
> View attachment 5634509
> 
> It was available on the Outnet last week. I never ordered anything so fast before. This is my dream color in a bag, it is so stunning IRL. Very happy I was able to get it.



Sooooo happy you finally got it!! Such a gorgeous raspberry shade. Enjoy it! I love mine and they both sit on a shelf to be admired when they're not in use lol


----------



## baghabitz34

jaskg144 said:


> Sooooo happy you finally got it!! Such a gorgeous raspberry shade. Enjoy it! I love mine and they both sit on a shelf to be admired when they're not in use lol


Thanks. I received the bag on Saturday. And it has been sitting on a shelf in my work area where I can see and admire it.


----------



## Kimbashop

baghabitz34 said:


> I finally got the Lollipop Studio!
> View attachment 5634509
> 
> It was available on the Outnet last week. I never ordered anything so fast before. This is my dream color in a bag, it is so stunning IRL. Very happy I was able to get it.


BEAUTIFUL. This shade is lovely.


----------



## baglady802

jaskg144 said:


> Bag triplets  love my Lollipop Studio!


Bag quadruplets lol. Just used Lola (that’s what I call her) yesterday! She’s the perfect shade.


----------



## wkdn82

Hello! First post. This is my new bag (via outnet) - it was listed as "petrol" colour but the box & identification seem to say "mezcal teal". As I am new to the world of Ferragamo, assuming this was previous colour option. I love the bag & design so much. I think I was expecting a more green-blue but it's still a nice, usable colour. Does it come across as more of a blue to you ?


----------



## jaskg144

wkdn82 said:


> Hello! First post. This is my new bag (via outnet) - it was listed as "petrol" colour but the box & identification seem to say "mezcal teal". As I am new to the world of Ferragamo, assuming this was previous colour option. I love the bag & design so much. I think I was expecting a more green-blue but it's still a nice, usable colour. Does it come across as more of a blue to you ?
> 
> View attachment 5678628



Welcome! Congratulations on your beautiful Studio  it is such a stunning colour. I’d say it comes across as a mix between a dark teal and navy. It’s a beautiful colour and I imagine you will get a lot of use out of it!


----------



## wkdn82

jaskg144 said:


> Welcome! Congratulations on your beautiful Studio  it is such a stunning colour. I’d say it comes across as a mix between a dark teal and navy. It’s a beautiful colour and I imagine you will get a lot of use out of it!


Thank you so much @jaskg144 ! I agree, it's a teal-navy. Held it up to my fav forest green leather jacket & you definitely notice the blue in it pop. Will have to look for a coordinating wallet now ...


----------



## JolieS

wkdn82 said:


> Hello! First post. This is my new bag (via outnet) - it was listed as "petrol" colour but the box & identification seem to say "mezcal teal". As I am new to the world of Ferragamo, assuming this was previous colour option. I love the bag & design so much. I think I was expecting a more green-blue but it's still a nice, usable colour. Does it come across as more of a blue to you ?
> 
> View attachment 5678628


Thanks for showing us your beautiful new Studio. “Petrol” is what they call teal in Italy and France. You show the bag in artificial light. Once you see it in daylight, you’ll see that it is blue-green teal. Enjoy your bag!


----------



## Passerine123

Definitely looks petroleum
blue to me. Great bag!


----------



## wkdn82

Thank you all  @JolieS i feel silly for not realizing it might look different in sunlight (eep). Has been overcast prior to today. Here is the colour in natural light. J'adore.


----------



## jellyv

wkdn82 said:


> Thank you all  @JolieS i feel silly for not realizing it might look different in sunlight (eep). Has been overcast prior to today. Here is the colour in natural light. J'adore.


Without a doubt one of the prettiest colors for this bag!  Congrats!  I adore my green, but this is my kinda blue.


----------

